# tattooing boers



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

so my mom got her first 88% doeling this year and she needs to know how to tattoo them and if its different from tattooing a dairy.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

And were do we get the number

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Basically the same; Right ear is your herd prefix & left ear is kid's #. We all use green ink.
If you are ABGA your herd prefix is on the card.
This year is the letter M.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

what does the m do....or what it is for?.... why is there a different letter for each year? sorry im really curious lol

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Same reason as AGS and ADGA have letters.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

If you bought her then the breeders should have tattooed her before selling her. If you're the breeder then you need to become a member through whichever registration she can be registered through and they will give you a herd prefix. Each kid born of your farm has a kid #. So if she was the 5th kid born this year she would be D5. 
If it's ABGA here is the link to become a member http://www.abga.org/pdfs/2011 ABGA Mem App.pdf


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

...Nancy, I thought this year was D for the boers...? It said so on the site :shrug:


----------



## luvmywaggintails (Nov 18, 2013)

Oops, I have 'D' for ABGA for 2014


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes I just looked at the site again, ABGA's letter for 2014 is indeed D.
Hopefully nobody is mistattooing their kids!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Uh oh thanks for clearing that up!!!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks ladies now to get our little one all tated up

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

